# Female orchids' insanely larger than males



## AFK (Jan 9, 2007)

i was just reading yen-saw's other mating pics thread, and he seem to be implying that the females and males are generally the same size until after the very last molt. am i understanding this correcty? if so, that is just nuts...how is it possible to expand THAT much after a molt?????


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

In my experience they are not the same size before reaching adulthood. The females are slightly bigger than the males. Right now my subadult female is almost twice the size of the adult males.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 9, 2007)

Bit more than slightly Rick :wink:

Subadult females are typically 50mm, males 20mm.

There is huge sexual dimorphism with this species.

EDIT: how annoying - I can't write s exual in the above sentance, that's why it reads 'no dimorphism'


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 9, 2007)

> I would consider myself quite an expert on invertrebrates (especially insects)


Ironic hey?



> it amazing how much bigger she will get in just one molt (into adult).


If thats what you're referring to, then he doesnt make any comparison to a male at all, he was just saying that they get very big with their last moult, which is true, theyre by no means small at sub adult stage, but the final moult is always a shock!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 9, 2007)

..


----------



## Ian (Jan 9, 2007)

> I would consider myself quite an expert on invertrebrates (especially insects)


Now, who on earth said this? Shame on you!  

I was very suprised when I first saw the size difference between the male and female, and wondered how it was possible for the two to mate. I also noticed that there wasn't really a change in size as they were growing...until suddenly the male turned adult!

Very strange size comparison. I wonder why males are so much smaller?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4558

thats where the quote is from


----------



## AFK (Jan 9, 2007)

you guys are silly. since when does having to have experience with orchids a qualification for invertebrate expertise? christ, we're all here to learn, not to compete with one another. i don't have anything hide. i've never owned a orchid, so why the heck should i pretend i know. you guys must feel better about feeling superior now. :roll:


----------



## AFK (Jan 9, 2007)

> In my experience they are not the same size before reaching adulthood. The females are slightly bigger than the males. Right now my subadult female is almost twice the size of the adult males.


okay, this makes sense now. if the females are always considerably larger than the males throughout the growth, then it's not as radical.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jan 9, 2007)

I know i was being a bit of a , but it boils my blood when people self proclaim themselves as an expert. There are very few people who i would consider to be experts and you and i are far from it.

Any how,i did give you a straight answer and i hope this helped even if you didnt find any ammusement in the irony.


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2007)

> Bit more than slightly Rick :wink: Subadult females are typically 50mm, males 20mm.
> 
> There is huge no dimorphism with this species.
> 
> EDIT: how annoying - I can't write s exual in the above sentance, that's why it reads 'no dimorphism'


Yeah I know. I was referring to the size of the nymphs during their lifetime. In my experience the female nymphs were slightly larger. At adult however there is a huge difference.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 10, 2007)

Guess i am late to reply for this one. Anyway, after L4, female started to grow larger than male, and budwing is visible for male eventhough they are pretty small (less than an inch). Adult Female gets to around 3 inches from head to wing tip and bulkier than during subadult stage.

This was taken a while ago, she just molted into subadult, she will grow another quater inch before turning into adult.


----------



## AFK (Jan 10, 2007)

well, i'd say that most of everyone on mantidforum.com is probably an expert in invertebrates in comparison to the rest of the world. i'd still say i'm an expert in invertebrates, but that doesn't mean i'm a specialist in every single invertebrate order or family.  

yen, i don't know you do it, but you always that the most awesome pics! national geographic would be jealous of you!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks AFK, the pics are definately not to National Geographic standard, am taking it for information and my collection purpose only, not a professional pic as to speak.

and yes, you could be an invert expert if you put more effort in learning it now, i am still learning here as you are.


----------

